# 19 x Ovulation Tests



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

*19 x Ovulation Tests*

19 x ovulation pee sticks
These are the cheap ones off ebay

Free to the first person that says they want them

More Infomation


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohh Yes Please!!!!!  

Jennie
  X


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry Jennie I hadn't realised that this had come up as a thread here. I thought it was just on the classified section. They have already gone hun


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

No worries Hun

Wishing you a very healthy pg and beyond 

Jennie


----------

